# Behaviour changes



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

We have a 3.5 year old girl. We have seen a number of changes in her recently!
Strangers are no longer ignored if in public she will simply ignore them and change directions. However when she is in the back of the car , in our front yard and now in our house her barks change! She will rush people stopping centimetres from them (this now includes being on a lead or free). Our biggest worry is that it could lead to her bitting someone!

Would appreciate thoughts and comments. We simply want our loving dog back!


----------

